# VapeKing Rum and Raisin



## VapeSnow (24/1/15)

Just a quick one

Did anybody on the forum ever vaped this liquid by vape king and if so does it really taste like the rum and raisin ice cream you get?


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/15)

Yes it does. Very nice juice and accurate.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yes it does. Very nice juice and accurate.


Awesome. Okay ill place a order. Thx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/15)

You have to steep it long tho.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/15)

@zadiac what the hell are your doing up at this silly time? I have an excuse... I'm going fooshing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/15)

I'm about to get ready for work. Have to leave at 5. Shift starts at 05:45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac what the hell are your doing up at this silly time? I have an excuse... I'm going fooshing!


Thinkin we should ask you the same Question  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PutRid (25/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome. Okay ill place a order. Thx!


Count me in


----------

